# Outhaul for Loose Foot Main



## Quickstep192 (Jan 6, 2001)

Anyone have a favorite way to rig the outhaoul for a loose footed main. I''m converting from a shelf foot and I''m looking for a clean way to rig an easy to use and effective outhaul.


----------



## hamiam (Dec 15, 2000)

When I changed from a shelf-footed main to a loose footed main there was no need to change the outhaul. Why do you think that a change is necessary?


----------



## Quickstep192 (Jan 6, 2001)

It''s my understanding that it''s desirable to make the outhaul adjustable. My current setup just ties it off.


----------



## hamiam (Dec 15, 2000)

I see. Mine was adjustable all along.


----------



## Quickstep192 (Jan 6, 2001)

Can you describe the manner in which it''s rigged? I''d love to benefit from learning that ways others have rigged this.


----------



## hamiam (Dec 15, 2000)

Sure. In the track on the top of the boom is a car that can move fore and aft. Attached to this car is a wire that passes over a block at the outboard end of the mast. The outhaul passes thru the boom to the mast where it can be adjusted. You may be able to emulate such a setup by finding an outhaul car that will fit you boom track and mounting a turning block on one side of the boom along with a cleat.


----------



## mwlewis (Feb 1, 2011)

*Outhaul*

I just installed a new outhaul in my Catalina 38' (loose footed). I used two double blocks (side by side pulleys) to create a 6' purchase inside the boom at the aft end. One end exits the aft end of the boom in a double block installed in the top and attaches to the clew. The other end exits the bottom of the front of the boom in another double block, and goes down to a single block at the foot of the mast, then through a block near the hand rail and back around the traveller to the cockpit where it can be winched. The second pulley in the boom is used for a reefing line to also be operated from the cockpit. Wanted to make the boat more single handed, so I took all the winches off the boom and mast and now run all the lines back to the cockpit. Put two larger winches on the cabin house, as there was only a small one on the right cabin house side.

Idea for the above belongs to Dave Millett, my salesman from Long Beach Yacht Sales. He's raced for 25 years, and said this is how it's done now.


----------



## zz4gta (Aug 15, 2007)

This doesn't have anything to do with a loose foot main. It's just making an outhaul adjustable. There are a number of ways you can do this. Check out Harken's site for ideas. 

Check page 20 of the harken catalog.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Be aware that you guys are replying to a thread that is TEN YEARS OLD.


----------



## zz4gta (Aug 15, 2007)

damnit. I usually check that. Hope he got that outhaul straightened out.


----------



## RichH (Jul 10, 2000)

Here's a 10 year old solution .... a 'fritted' extra long sailslug used to pin the clew cringle to the boom track when you dont have an outhaul 'car'.

Coated Outhaul Slug 15/32"


----------



## Quickstep192 (Jan 6, 2001)

sailingdog said:


> Be aware that you guys are replying to a thread that is TEN YEARS OLD.


Wow! I've been knocking around here for that long?!?

Yep, I got the outhaul squared away, but if that was ten years ago, I'm due for some new improvements!


----------



## Biker1bob (Sep 15, 2008)

To continue this then, since I am dealing with the same thing myself right now.

I have a new main coming.. they asked me rope or loose foot.. I said loose foot, so that I could get shape.

Now - I should still have 2 slugs in it? fore and aft?

The clew of my current main has a large eye to attach an outhaul, but it was bolt roped into the boom slot.

SO I could find a car? or slug that will fit my slot, attach the clew to it, and then run it back?

Now I was in the same situation.. none adjustable outhaul. I have a padeye at the end, and a little cleat 12" back up the boom.

I want it adjustable - Harken has good shots of this? I am more looking for an image I can duplicate.

This is a Grampian 26 - so about 4-5" dia boom not very big.

Thanks
James


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Nowadays most loosefooted mainsail clews are held down with a velcro strap around the boom - simple. Simply a back to back velcro strap that goes around the boom and through the clew a couple of times.

The only issue might be anything on the boom that might prevent the strap from sliding as you adust the outhaul.
The image is for a Laser, but the idea's the same. Any sailmaker can make one up for you for $10-20 I'd imagine.


----------



## Hudsonian (Apr 3, 2008)

Here is the Harken reference you're looking for: Harken Outhaul Systems


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

Quickstep192, congrats on your 10 year anniversary using sailnut. I'll bet Sailingdog is just jealous of your low post count (compared to his). 

Biker1bob, I recently ordered a new loose footed main sail. 
You said: "Now - I should still have 2 slugs in it? fore and aft?"
I am pretty sure you only need one slug by the clew or out haul end of the sail. The tack should attach where your formerly footed sail attached.


----------



## JimsCAL (May 23, 2007)

Biker1bob said:


> SO I could find a car? or slug that will fit my slot, attach the clew to it, and then run it back?
> 
> Now I was in the same situation.. none adjustable outhaul. I have a padeye at the end, and a little cleat 12" back up the boom.


Sail should come with a heavy duty slug at the aft end that will fit your boom track. All you need to do is figure out how you want to rig the outhaul - internal or external, 1/2, 2/1 etc.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

If you use a clewstrap you don't need any slug at the clew, just attach the outhaul and the strap holds the clew down to the boom. Less drag, much easier to take the sail on/off. Set the strap a bit loose, say an inch or so off the boom and the strap won't choke on the boom as you adjust the outhaul.

I found a better picture:


----------



## Biker1bob (Sep 15, 2008)

Hmm ok thanks for the responses.. I am thinking I am going to do something like the external Harken 4:1 purchase.. I had them put the slug in the end of the sail did not think the strap would work in my case.

James


----------



## jimq26 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Strap would have worked better than slug.*

I say this from experience. I switched to loose footed mainsails many years ago, and have always used the velcro strap to slide on the boom.
Did that on my Shark 24 as well.


----------



## CapnBilll (Sep 9, 2006)

I added a velcro boomstrap on my laser it made a BIG improvement. I don't know how well it would work for a much bigger boat, but the principle should be the same.


----------



## puddinlegs (Jul 5, 2006)

Biker1bob said:


> Hmm ok thanks for the responses.. I am thinking I am going to do something like the external Harken 4:1 purchase.. I had them put the slug in the end of the sail did not think the strap would work in my case.
> 
> James


outhaul purchase blocks/etc... usually live inside the boom. Can't think of any exceptions off the top of my head at the moment.


----------

